# Setting up a goat farm from the scratch



## MirAli (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello everyone !

I am Mir Ali from Pakistan. I am very curious about starting a goat farm. By goat farm I mean raising the meat-goat. However, I have no experience with the goats except that lately I've been reading some books and tons of articles on the goats. Since I've no experience, I am confused about the whole idea of getting into this. Nevertheless, I am hopeful about the returns if I get the farming right. There are tons of questions that I have on my mind but for now I would to ask these:

1. Which is better for meat-goats, either the dry-lot (correct me if I am wrong, dry-lot is the technique that involves the control feeding) or pasture ground? 

I've read in many places that grazing grounds are healthier for goats and more profitable but I've mostly seen dry-lot feeding prevailing in my country and India.

2. I have some agricultural land of my own. What type of forage, feed I can grow for goats in my area, keeping in view that I am raising meat goats?



Thank you.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I only dry-lot my goats when we have a sick goat. If you decide to dry lot them then you need to provide them some type of forage. I have Spanish and boer and savannah goats which are all meat breeds too. What breed are you getting?


Kayla Renee


----------



## MirAli (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, I am definitely skeptical about getting my hands on the Boers. Although I know Boers are available in the country but these must be expensive. For now, I am thinking about getting Beetal, Kamori and Barbari. These are all local breeds I am not sure if you are familiar with them.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Mir - first, good luck on your new venture and welcome to the world of goats! I am not familiar with the breeds you listed, or why people tend to dry lot in your area or what forage is available to you. I would suggest visiting a few successful goat farms and asking them these questions about nutrition and profitability. Unfortunately, things I might recommend may not be available to you. Things that are would be a fresh, clean water source and loose goat minerals, shelter and a separate area for your bucks, does and newly freshened does with kids.
You are taking the rights steps in learning about the needs of goats and doing your research before you get them! I hope someone here has more experience with your area and wish you all the best.:welcome2:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

MirAli said:


> Well, I am definitely skeptical about getting my hands on the Boers. Although I know Boers are available in the country but these must be expensive. For now, I am thinking about getting Beetal, Kamori and Barbari. These are all local breeds I am not sure if you are familiar with them.


The worst mistake I made was getting boers. I don't recommend it. In fact, I'm weeding them out of my bloodlines.

Kayla Renee


----------



## MirAli (Jul 30, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> Mir - first, good luck on your new venture and welcome to the world of goats! I am not familiar with the breeds you listed, or why people tend to dry lot in your area or what forage is available to you. I would suggest visiting a few successful goat farms and asking them these questions about nutrition and profitability. Unfortunately, things I might recommend may not be available to you. Things that are would be a fresh, clean water source and loose goat minerals, shelter and a separate area for your bucks, does and newly freshened does with kids.
> You are taking the rights steps in learning about the needs of goats and doing your research before you get them! I hope someone here has more experience with your area and wish you all the best.:welcome2:


Thank you ! For now, I am focusing more on the housing and nutrition demands of the goats. I would like to add my father has good experience with cattle raising- cows and buffaloes- mostly for dairy purposes. I will try to set up farm where my agriculture lands are; in this way I'll be able to grab a few acres for cultivating forages for the goats. Now, as I asked earlier, I want to know about the green fodder and forages that can be grown either for the dry-lot or making grazing land for the goats.



AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> The worst mistake I made was getting boers. I don't recommend it. In fact, I'm weeding them out of my bloodlines.
> 
> Kayla Renee


Kayla, I am curious as to why you abhor the Boers. I've seen Boers been lauded for their magnificent characteristics. I'll definitely worry about the breeds once I cope with the housing and nutrition. However, I would stick to what I asked earlier. If I may, I would like to know about about pasture for the goats; like what you have grown for them is it all natural? But then pardon me if I sound naive.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello!! For me pasture as much as I can!! Yes profit can be done with dry lotting my my look on it is why buy feed when you have it right there. Every dollar you put into them is that much less of a profit in the end. 
Now I guess on what to grow out there for you depends on if this is for them to graze or for you to harvest and feed to them being penned. For them to graze you really don't need anything super fancy. When I said pasture for me I mean mine eat weeds, brush and weeds, that's nothing even close to fancy and they do great on it, a lot of people have just normal grass and their goats also do wonderful on it.


----------

